# the longest story thread !



## max_demon (May 20, 2007)

*in this thread , i will start the story *and others have to carry on with the story , sounds simple . lt's start the story .

it was may 20 , 2007 max demon wake up with sony ericsson ringtone . it was call from gx_sarav . he asked me...


----------



## sam_1710 (May 20, 2007)

"how to install windows Vista on a k750i"??  For that max replied..


----------



## max_demon (May 20, 2007)

...(laughing) there is no way of installing windows vista . it is only a web page with windows vista screenshots .(both laughed) suddendly they saw...


----------



## Laser_dude (May 20, 2007)

c'mon max u both are on a call how can u both look at something together.


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

lol....


----------



## cooldip10 (May 20, 2007)

Laser_dude said:
			
		

> c'mon max u both are on a call how can u both look at something together.



true. how can u both look at the same thing!!


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

> true. how can u both look at the same thing!!


may b they were in the same room and usin phone to talk..... haha


----------



## Anindya (May 20, 2007)

Actually both of them saw diff. things in their room at the same time.  Coincidence


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

ok now let me continue the story... both saw a beautiful girl, across their building standing in d balcony....  she was the  most beautiful  girl  they had see in their entire life.... then........... to be continued


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2007)

gx realized she was using a mac book ... he rushed to her house with his vista dvd ... installed it in a jiffy and showed here what all she was missing while using a mac ... suddenly gx saw arya was her brother ...... continue


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

arya offered tea to max who was installing vista.... then arya left, gx was sitting and watching max, who was busy on com, she was impressed by max's helping nature and also max looked smart... she wanted to tell something to him.. she was hesitating to start the conversation....... to be continued


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2007)

abey dhakan ... max is not windows guy puri story ka kachra kar diya


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey dhakan ... max is not windows guy puri story ka kachra kar diya


lol... abey dhakan....... read the above threads(there r two guys)... its in proper order... max is a vista guy after d call....


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Thread Reported.....


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

yeh better close the thread... a story should always b written only with one author... otherwise their would be  a lot of misunderstanding and confusion


----------



## max_demon (May 20, 2007)

no , the story is all by mind . dont connect to real life . just have fun ! after post #11 continued story ... suddendly arya came . and seeing max is installing windows Vista on macbook . he started giving lecture about , macs are better than vista , blah blah blah.. all left . all were going to a park . they saw a mysterious looking guy , he was after they come close to the man they were shocked after listening his name he was ..


[If Moderators want to close the thread ... they should end the story in a happy way ]


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

WOW! I am featured in a story. I'm so happy! (Even though I've been made to look like a villian or something.) 

Flashback:

Arya beat the crap our of both gx_saurav and max_demon. "Stop flirting with my sister, idiots!"

Flashback over:
... Tech Genius. He said "you know what, I'm going to report you to the police". Everyone laughed at him and he joined them. They were having fun when suddenly...


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

their is no proper story flow goin on


----------



## just_chinnz (May 20, 2007)

bill gates arrived and said "kya hukum hai mere aaka...."


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Flashback over:
> ... Tech Genius. He said "you know what, I'm going to report you to the police". Everyone laughed at him and he joined them. They were having fun when suddenly...



 Lol


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 20, 2007)

They told bill gates to go away and make windows open source ....


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

But bill gates irate at them.He even spoke some harsh words and then gone,suddenly Steve jobs came and


----------



## max_demon (May 20, 2007)

gave all of us iphones for free and a free macbook pro all were happy but ..


----------



## Lucky_star (May 20, 2007)

...were terribly surprised to see the Macbooks came loaded with Windows  Vista as the OS. All were wondering about it when...


----------



## amitava82 (May 20, 2007)

BOD appeared on gx's MacBook, and max_demon's MacBook Hanged. arya started cursing Steve why the hell he gave them MAcBook with Vista rather than MACOS X. Suddenly eddie came by..


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

... and explained the superiority of UNIX based operating systems to everyone. Told them to either go for Mac OS X or Ubuntu. Arya (who can never curse El Jobso) was happy that gx_saurav did not get Mac OS X. gx_saurav reloaded Windows Vista and it was just about to boot up for the first time...


----------



## Lucky_star (May 21, 2007)

...Gx who was happy with the Mac-Vista Combo suddenly noticed that the Vista's Orb was missing and...it was replaced by the eaten apple. Arya, who noticed this, giggled to himself, when...


----------



## fun2sh (May 21, 2007)

lets make a world record by makin the longest story by largest no. of authors


----------



## max_demon (May 21, 2007)

..he(arya) saw apple logo is replaced with vista orb ! while max was busy looking at how sexy was she .... (no ,no , the macbook ). and kissed her (the macbook ) and tech genius saw....


----------



## cooldip10 (May 21, 2007)

why the stroy always ends by _"when suddenly.. "_ ?? :confuse:


----------



## max_demon (May 21, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> why the stroy always ends by _"when suddenly.. "_ ?? :confuse:


for fun !!


----------



## outlaw (May 21, 2007)

and tech genius saw... " a stray dog was peeing on the other  macbook" then


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2007)

...@imav saw this,felt proud of the dog adopted that dog as his best pet.but he is careful of the dog!dog does pees  verywhere!so imav is careful! on  stock laptop imav got loaded with windows Vistha ...


----------



## krazyfrog (May 22, 2007)

... and the dog confused vista for mac (because of their similar looks) and started peeing on the vista laptop. Then iMav noticed that the dogs collar had the linux penguin logo and the dog actually belonged to mehulved. Then...


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2007)

vista looks like mac ... hey krazy which mac are u talking about

now coming back to the story now that the dog peed on my stock laptop which had vista and i wasnt surprised that mehul sent tht dog coz like he locks every mac/windows thread the dog also peed on every mac/vista pc 

however i tookthe dog to the nearest mac show room at nite left him there and by next day every 1 came to know that macs stink  when the news reached to the mac boys they came out with sticks and killed the dog .... in the mean time mehul searching for his dogs saw his dog taking his last breath ....


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> .... in the mean time mehul searching for his dogs saw his dog taking his last breath ....


 after this may be this thread is also taking its last breath


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2007)

What crap! You guys have absolutely no sense of humour.

I tried to take the thread away from another Mac vs. Windows vs. Linux discussion but you guys keep dragging it back to square one.

_Thread reported._


----------



## Vyasram (May 22, 2007)

then MS,apple,linus fired their forum representatives so that they wont bash other OSes in this thread


----------



## krazyfrog (May 23, 2007)

... after coming back home gx and max are still fighting about who gets the girl (they managed to tie arya and lock him in his closet). Just then vimal comes to the house (he stayed nearby). His good sense of humour impressed the girl very much. Seeing this gx and max....


----------



## max_demon (May 27, 2007)

sorry for being offline guyz , my net is down since 5 days . i m from internet cafe , bye .BSNL SUCKS


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

....... decide to join forces to beat their common enemy. having served on the BLACK PEARL under captain jack sparrow, they are experienced swordsmen. they draw their swords and are about strike vimal. 

but arya in the meanwhile has freed himself of the bounds by relaxing himself thru yoga. he sends a malicious virus by bluetooth to max's Sony Ericsson cellphone. as the poor phone dies max tries to give it a CPR.

the girl now reveals herself to be the goddess CALYPSO, and comes to vimal's aid .........

*Cmon people, continue the story, show ur imaginative side.........36 hrs no new posts.*


----------



## pannaguma (May 29, 2007)

sumone please continue the story...........


----------



## max_demon (May 31, 2007)

...curse vimal , that he cannot play GTA SA . max was thinking of the cell phone suddendly an angel appears and asked for a wish .max wanted the girl and k750 . but he can ask for only 1 wish . he got an idea and asked ...

*i m currently on gprs on phone .i can't write much *


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 1, 2007)

can i have the k750i with u connected via the usb port.The angel agreed max connected her via usb and was about to leave when gx not wanting to leave this oppurtunity shouted that he had got the latest firmware upgrade for the k750i which boosted the camera to 10 megapixel  and enhanced its music playing abilities to a never before thought of level.Overjoyed about the prospect of this,max was just about to detach the angel's usb cable when arya not in  a mood to see his vista friend win informed him that bill gates has called him to talk about giving him a job,gx also enthralled by this galloped for the phone and then arya ............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> ...curse vimal , that he cannot play GTA SA .


Its ok,you can dream whatever you want,Mr.Teamkiller


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 3, 2007)

aneesh kalra said:
			
		

> arya not in  a mood to see his vista friend win informed him that............


Hey c'mon arya was locked in a cabinet or something by max & gx. how did he suddenly come out? unless we suppose that his sister unlocked the door and let him out.

...... now that max and gx were fighting over the angel, arya thinks this is the right chance to get his sister out of the scene. he gives his sister $500 and tells her to go and buy a Apple iPhone for herself as a gift.

suddenly  pannaguma, naveen, quizmaster, cynosure, rakesh, goten, kalpik, amitava and some other atheists storm into the room and get hold of the girl claiming to be an angel. they threatened her to stop fooling everyone by claiming she is an angel.

max was very happy to let go of the (girl claiming to be the) angel, afterall bill gates was offering him a job. arya was very proud that his trick worked.

then tech_genius, who was missing from some time arrived with the police ...........


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 3, 2007)

If the iPhone was available right now, arya wouldn't be giving out money to his sister. He'd instead buy it for himself.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 3, 2007)

its hardly 2-3 weeks for the iPhone release. (afaik)


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread has been inactive for a while, just wanted to restart it.



			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> Hey c'mon arya was locked in a cabinet or something by max & gx. how did he suddenly come out? unless we suppose that his sister unlocked the door and let him out.
> 
> ...... now that max and gx were fighting over the angel, arya thinks this is the right chance to get his sister out of the scene. he gives his sister $500 and tells her to go and buy a Apple iPhone for herself as a gift.
> 
> ...



Continuing from this post...........

tech_genius said that the police had very bad shooting skills, and often would shoot at innocent civilians, while the criminals escaped. So they needed some training by playing MAX PAYNE, HALF LIFE, HALO, etc. So max took out his laptop and loaded some games.

They were having fun when the walkie-talkie of one of the cops, buzzed. He took the message and told everyone about it. Apparently some terrorists were found in ANTARTICA, so George Bush had declared WAR on ANTARTICA, and america had already dropped two atom bombs on ANTARTICA...............


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

But they forgot the arm the atom bombs.. so it didnot detonate on impact. They posted in digit that they will pay $1 Million for anyone @ digitforum to activete the bomb remotely and detonate it.... and one of the member came forward and he was........


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 23, 2007)

Mr.VISTA !!!! 

But he realised detonating the bombs would melt the ice and cause massive floods all over the world. So instead he ..........


----------



## max_demon (Jul 23, 2007)

...Dropped , two Ice Bombs and it haven't caused Floods , instead all the places got snowfall ( yeah even Nagpur)  and all electronic devices Freezed but one man max demon has done after that..

(Off topic : Hey if u want to see two funny videos come to my blog i've uploaded today)


----------

